# Mazda 3 Hatch



## timk125 (Jun 28, 2010)

I drive a 2008 Mazda 3 Hatchback

Will a bike fit in the back with the front wheel off and the seats down?

What kind of bike racks is everyone using?

Is it okay to use a roof rack with a sunroof?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes.

Hitch or roof? Saris Thelma on the back and Thule Sidearms on the roof.

Yes.


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

timk125 said:


> I drive a 2008 Mazda 3 Hatchback
> 
> Will a bike fit in the back with the front wheel off and the seats down?
> 
> ...


I used the thule stuff on the roof before losing it to go with a hitch. The roof setup was loud as hell and cut gas mileage a lot. Get the curt hitch from hitchsource.com and your 2bike hitch rack of choice and don't look back. I really like the raxter racks. Bike will fit inside fine with the front wheel off but car gets dirty and who wants to take their wheel off constantly?! My .02


----------



## Boognish (May 27, 2004)

I went with a hitch mount on my Speed3 mainly because I have a long freeway commute and didn't want the gas mileage hit with the roof rack. My old WRX got ~21 on the freeway with a roof rack and about 25 without it!
FWIW, I went with a Thule hitch mount mainly because it was on sale at REI. I don't think you can go wrong with either Thule or Yakima.


----------



## Jazn_84 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a 2010 3 5 door with a Thule 640R foot pack and aero bars. I was thinking about a hitch mount until I was rear ended in my Matrix and the car was totaled. Not only would the bikes been destroyed (not the main problem) but they would have been rammed through the rear window and sent more debris into the passenger compartment. Just my .02 and it may not be worth that much  I still average about 24 or 25 mpg and can get 28 on the highway without bikes on, fairing is a must though.


----------



## Boognish (May 27, 2004)

Jazn_84 said:


> I still average about 24 or 25 mpg and can get 28 on the highway without bikes on, fairing is a must though


I'm getting about 30mpg with my '07 Speed3!!! Pretty amazing mileage for a little car that has such a hooligan spirit.


----------



## Jazn_84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Boognish said:


> I'm getting about 30mpg with my '07 Speed3!!! Pretty amazing mileage for a little car that has such a hooligan spirit.


Must be nice, my only beef with any of the Mazdas I have owned is they don't always get the best mileage, but oh well I still love them. We just picked up an 07 CX7 with the 2.3 turbo and it's a lot of fun to drive. Haven't checked the mileage on it yet.....


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

OP, keep in mind you can easily fit your bike inside with the front wheel off. I can fit my large 29r with only the left side rear seat folded down and a child seat installed in the right side. Plenty of room with both sides folded down! Shove the back wheel in first with the drive-side facing up..


----------



## irvinelmo (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi,
I am going to buy a new car (says on the title), but does anyone have problem with this vehicle?My other options are VW GTi and Mini Cooper but my friends said they have heard nothing but problems.I need opinions before i purchase the car. (for those who owns Mazda vehicles).Thanks.


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

irvinelmo said:


> Hi,
> I am going to buy a new car (says on the title), but does anyone have problem with this vehicle?My other options are VW GTi and Mini Cooper but my friends said they have heard nothing but problems.I need opinions before i purchase the car. (for those who owns Mazda vehicles).Thanks.


Mine is an 06 with ~ 50k - the only negative to the car IMO is the wind/road noise. It's really only obvious on the hwy. The designers put everything in the motor and suspension and skimped on the cabin a bit (i.e., insulation in the doors)

I have no other complaints. You won't find a better handling (fun to drive) car for the same money. It does wear out tires in ~ 25k so keep that in mind when comparing cost of ownership to other econo cars.. and the tires are 205/50/17s which are usually pricier than other econo car tire sizes. The designers put more negative camber in the rear wheels to make the car handle better - but it causes premature wear on the inside. I rotate every oil change (5k) and that helps extend tire life a little.

BTW - my co-worker has a mini with low mileage and has had nothing but problems with it..she can't wait to get rid of it..


----------



## Jazn_84 (Jan 28, 2009)

irvinelmo said:


> Hi,
> I am going to buy a new car (says on the title), but does anyone have problem with this vehicle?My other options are VW GTi and Mini Cooper but my friends said they have heard nothing but problems.I need opinions before i purchase the car. (for those who owns Mazda vehicles).Thanks.


I have owned 5 Mazda's and 2 of them were Mazda 3's (an 04 and currently own the 2010 pictured above) and have never had to have anything other than one bad sensor repaired. I would do some more research before buying either of your other two choices, especially the Mini. The 3's are hard to beat for the money.


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

My wife and I both have Mazda3s, a 2005 hatch and a 2006 sedan. I had the radio display go out on mine (it still played and changed stations) after a few hundred miles, so I'll chalk that up to a fluke. Other than that no problems to report.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i have an 08 speed 3. i take the bike out using my wife's ford escape. hahaha...


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

I used to carry my bike in the back with the seats folded down, fit fine just a little annoying. got an old thule rack, dont evne know the model shortly after that, its a lot easier and doesnt harm gas mileage with city driving.


----------



## blkdymnd2 (Oct 7, 2006)

*opening the hatchback*

Hey all,

Anyone know if there are issues with roof mounted bike racks and opening the hatchback?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jazn_84 (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't have any issues with mine hatch opening with the rack itself. My 29er has a thru axle fork on it and if I don't put the adapter on just right my spoiler can hit my back wheel, not enough to keep it from opening, just enough to come into contact with it. If I put the adapter on right there's an inch of clearance. My 26" bike isn't even close to the spoiler.


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

I havent had any clearance issues with 26" bikes and my thule rack.


----------



## MetaOrbit (Jun 28, 2009)

29ftw said:


> Mine is an 06 with ~ 50k - the only negative to the car IMO is the wind/road noise. It's really only obvious on the hwy. The designers put everything in the motor and suspension and skimped on the cabin a bit (i.e., insulation in the doors)
> 
> I have no other complaints. You won't find a better handling (fun to drive) car for the same money. It does wear out tires in ~ 25k so keep that in mind when comparing cost of ownership to other econo cars.. and the tires are 205/50/17s which are usually pricier than other econo car tire sizes. The designers put more negative camber in the rear wheels to make the car handle better - but it causes premature wear on the inside. I rotate every oil change (5k) and that helps extend tire life a little.
> 
> BTW - my co-worker has a mini with low mileage and has had nothing but problems with it..she can't wait to get rid of it..


I have an '05 and I'd characterize it the exact same way. Just thought I'd mention to you -for the tire wear and rear camber - I just installed some adjustable upper control arms in the rear and had the camber dialed in to some more reasonable specs (and will hopefully extend the life of the tires).


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

I get my alignment done once a year ($60 at the dealership) and I have gotten about 40k out of each set of tires. Tire wear is also a function of road conditions and driving habbits.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Wait, there is a hitch mount on a mazda 3? Since when?


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

^You can buy a hitch for a Mada 3 yes...

I have a 2005 Mazda 3 5 door and when I first got it I would load the bike into the back. With one wheel off I could fit any bike in there, including my downhill bike. 

But having to take a wheel off at the end of a ride is annoying as all hell, not to mention how dirty bikes will make your car (even if not muddy, the dirt still gets in there). So I went the route of buying a hitch and a cheap Sportrack tray style rack. It has been awesome so far, no regrets.


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

electrik said:


> Wait, there is a hitch mount on a mazda 3? Since when?


http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Mazda/3/2006/11384.html?vehicleid=2006205101

Since the Internet.


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

I actually need to have my alignment checked but you nailed it (below quote) - I drive like an a-hole. Partly because the mazda3 begs to be driven fast thru turns.. I would trade some handling (a fix for the rear camber) for longer tire life.



willevans said:


> driving habits.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

willevans said:


> http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Mazda/3/2006/11384.html?vehicleid=2006205101
> 
> Since the Internet.


Funny guy!

I was only wondering if the OEM mazda 3 came with a place to put a hitch. I had little doubt you could go buy the $200 aftermarket hitch - but there are probably warranty and low-speed rear ending implications there which is why OEM is attractive to me.


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

electrik said:


> Funny guy!
> 
> I was only wondering if the OEM mazda 3 came with a place to put a hitch. I had little doubt you could go buy the $200 aftermarket hitch - but there are probably warranty and low-speed rear ending implications there which is why OEM is attractive to me.


I'm just messing with ya. Unfortunately I know exactly the affect a trailer hitch has on the ability of the Mazda3 to take a rear end collision. I was recently (June) rear-ended at 15 mph (estimated) and it flattened the trunk like a milk carton. The hitch was slightly bent, but didn't seem to help or hurt the affect of "Becky" on my ass.

Before

After


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

willevans said:


> I'm just messing with ya. Unfortunately I know exactly the affect a trailer hitch has on the ability of the Mazda3 to take a rear end collision. I was recently (June) rear-ended at 15 mph (estimated) and it flattened the trunk like a milk carton. The hitch was slightly bent, but didn't seem to help or hurt the affect of "Becky" on my ass.
> 
> Before
> 
> After


Wow, that poor Raxter!! I love your bumper sticker


----------



## Powder Monkey (Sep 24, 2010)

*Upgrade Thule or Yakima racks for better rides*



29ftw said:


> . . . The roof setup was loud as hell and cut gas mileage a lot. . . .


A roof rack is certainly a better investment if you want to transport anything else besides your bike, like skis, a cargo box, or even a kayaks. Noise is always a hug complaint for roof racks, and all that noise cost money in lost fuel efficiency.

If you have a Thule system with square crossbars or a Yakima system with round crossbars, consider upgrading the system with SmartCrossbars™ from Wasatch Powder Monkeys. They're 10x more efficient then round bars and 25x more efficient then square bars. That means a lot less noise and a lot less money lost to poor fuel efficiency.

Another added benefit is that you're always taking your attachments off when they are not in use - so they won't get in the way of you using your hitch when the racks not in use!


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

willevans said:


> The hitch was slightly bent, but didn't seem to help or hurt the affect of "Becky" on my ass.


Wow, glad you didn't have the bikes on there.

I used to have a T2 hitch rack on a Protege, but sold it when I traded it in for a Mazda 3. Thought about putting a hitch rack on it too, but then got hit (in the front) at an intersection by a numnutz driver on his cell phone.

So now I think that maybe hanging my expensive bikes off the back end of the car is asking for trouble, and I'm looking at roof racks.

I feel like people can't see me in this little car as it is. Blocking the taillights probably wouldn't help. Increasing its "height", maybe?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

PowderMoney: I see you sell those.


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

cackalacky said:


> I feel like people can't see me in this little car as it is. Blocking the taillights probably wouldn't help. Increasing its "height", maybe?


Well, if they can't see a bright red shinny object 5.5 feet wide and 5 feet tall in the middle of the road on a bright sunny day in June, then I don't what will help. Again, I live in Atlanta and it's not uncommon for a school bus to get hit. How the hell do you hit a school bus?


----------



## Powder Monkey (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a member of the team, but thankfully rather then selling, I spend time on the road and trail biking and skiing and here online with folks who love doing the same!


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

willevans said:


> Well, if they can't see a bright red shinny object 5.5 feet wide and 5 feet tall in the middle of the road on a bright sunny day in June, then I don't what will help. Again, I live in Atlanta and it's not uncommon for a school bus to get hit. How the hell do you hit a school bus?


That's pretty bad. Can't say I've ever seen a car hit a bus.

My problem is, my car is gray, the same color as the pavement. 

Seriously, every single day I see a car in oncoming traffic trying to make a left turn in front of me like they don't even see me. It's getting old...


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

cackalacky said:


> That's pretty bad. Can't say I've ever seen a car hit a bus.
> 
> My problem is, my car is gray, the same color as the pavement.
> 
> Seriously, every single day I see a car in oncoming traffic trying to make a left turn in front of me like they don't even see me. It's getting old...


Have you tried installing blinkies next to your fog lights? On my bike, when I'm using my 1 watt (Planet Bike) white headlight on "flash" I notice the cars give me A LOT more room and seem more polite. I'm looking into the legality of doing the same on the rear of my car. I've been rear ended 4 times since moving to Atlanta (all of them while waiting in a line of cars at a red light) so I think standard brake lights just aren't good enough at grabbing attention.

Anyone got any ideas for flashing tail lights that won't look like a tacky add-on?


----------

